# I was raised last night.."I Am A Prince Hall"



## cbdub405 (Mar 16, 2014)

Had one of the most proudest moments last night March15th
i was raised last night..
been a long time coming but it was worth the wait
thanks for all the support and advice i got from all the brothers on here #Salute


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 16, 2014)

cbdub405 said:


> Had one of the most proudest moments last night March15th
> i was raised last night..
> been a long time coming but it was worth the wait
> thanks for all the support and advice i got from all the brothers on here #Salute




Congratulations to you!!


----------



## goomba (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to the fraternity brother!


----------



## nixxon2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## tldubb (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## deedrake (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats

Sent from my SHV-E250K using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## cbdub405 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks brothers....salute and respect


----------



## brother josh (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats my brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Dpranch11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Congratulations. I myself was raised just last month .Wonderful experience. Good luck on your travels through the craft and may the best of your todays be the worst of your tomorrows...S.M.I.B. #milehighsalute#  Pikes Peak Lodge #5 F&AM (PHA)


----------



## tldubb (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats to you Brother! God Bless! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Gomabxi (Mar 20, 2014)

Congeatulations


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ROLLO (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## John Schnitz (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats my brother
 Good luck in your travels.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## phamason15 (Mar 26, 2014)

You are now held by a stronger tie my brother! Congrats


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 21, 2014)

Congrats and Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Kenneth Brown (May 21, 2014)

Congrats Phamily 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks brothers.... Enjoying the travels Square's 


#MasterMason 
~March 15th 2014~
Brother Marlon Thomas
FairView Lodge #205 District#9
Prince Hall FreeMason PHA


----------



## bro.whitec (May 23, 2014)

Congrats brother


----------



## cbdub405 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Square....

Brother Marlon Thomas
#MasterMason Raised March 15th 2014
#FairViewLodge205 Oklahoma City,Oklahoma
Prince Hall FreeMason #PHA District #9


----------

